# 30-30



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Our State is opening high power rifles for deer season. I'm going to use my Marlin 336. What would be the best round for white tails?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

winchester , fedral or remingtion soft point 150 or 170gr work very well , if your trying for a little more range the hornady lever stuff is good it gets you a bit more range 

practice up with what ever you decide but more north American deer have been taken with 30-30 than almost any other round almost all 150 or 170gr rem, win or fedral

I use 170s as that is where my sights are set


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

whatever your rifle shoots best,,,,i used 150 and 170's over the years,,,even some 125 all worked good.....scope helps lots....


----------



## CrossTimbers1 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a Winchester model 94AE "Trapper" model in 30-30 Win caliber that is a fantastic farm gun. When I first sighted it in, it shot 170g (Remington Core-Lokt) soft points horrible. The rounds where hitting so far left that I couldn't seem to adjust the open sights enough to compensate for it, and this was off a bench with a shooting vise. The next week I bought a box of the same brand/style round except in 150g and wala...the gun started shooting holes in the paper target that were almost touching at 100 yards. That taught me a valuable lesson....not all guns like the same ammo. Experiment a bit and see what type bullet/round your rifle prefers.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Plow Boy said:


> Our State is opening high power rifles for deer season. I'm going to use my Marlin 336. What would be the best round for white tails?



I know that's been the talk for a while but has it now been confirmed? And how about the otter trapping,is it still on the table or confirmed?
BTW,I've got a 30-30/20ga. that's waiting to take it's first deer! Shooting 150 gr. out to 100 yds with a good tight group.

Wade


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Hornady Leverevolution .30-30 ammo is very popular 
around here for reliable use hunting deer for flatter and 
hard hitting.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

hornady in 30-30 is what i'm using for deer here in ny.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a former Hoosier. Is this a state wide season?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Check the law to be sure a 30-30 would be legal. Lots of shot gun zone states have opened seasons to rifles but the round has to be a straight wall case like a 357 maximum, no bottle neck cases like a 30-30.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Winchester 170 in my 336 and I also have a 94, the 170 will take a deer or bear. 150's are o.k.too , I just happened to get a good deal on the 170'a....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it looks like it is a proposed rule change http://www.greensburgdailynews.com/...cle_d82c926b-b599-5891-ab77-07ed756f6074.html

I know Ohio was a strait wall cartridge change a few years ago and that went well and that even included 444marlin and 45-70 also 38-55win If your worried about distance

Wisconsin went to no restrictions on the state level and if a township wants they can make their own restriction and a few have , generally the township would have to be large enough to have their own police to enforce such a ordinance.
nearly half the state 10 years ago in Wisconsin was shotgun only now a hand full fo townships are , incidents of accidents has not gone up actually I was talking to some sheriffs deputies that said it went down , holding a "real rifle " made people think more about where their bullet could go rather than just blasting at that deer cause " every one know slugs don't go far enough to worry about" but slugs are heavy and will plow through brush and hit what you can't see , a 243 hits a sapling and just about disintegrates


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

moonwolf said:


> Hornady Leverevolution .30-30 ammo is very popular
> around here for reliable use hunting deer for flatter and
> hard hitting.


Hands down, the best you can buy (providing your rifle likes it). Will give you almost 50 yards more range and the wound cavities are impressive.

Extremely good deer round for the 30-30.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Wisconsin went to no restrictions on the state level and if a township wants they can make their own restriction and a few have , generally the township would have to be large enough to have their own police to enforce such a ordinance.
> nearly half the state 10 years ago in Wisconsin was shotgun only now a hand full fo townships are , incidents of accidents has not gone up actually I was talking to some sheriffs deputies that said it went down , holding a "real rifle " made people think more about where their bullet could go rather than just blasting at that deer cause " every one know slugs don't go far enough to worry about" but slugs are heavy and will plow through brush and hit what you can't see , a 243 hits a sapling and just about disintegrates


I think the advent of rifled slug barrels and saboted copper slugs closed the gap between rifles and shotguns.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Many of the older 30-30 don't like the Hornady lever evolution. The twist isn't right for the bullet. My 336 didn't at all. Neither did the 94. 6-8 inch groups with strays at 100. Mine always liked 170gr winchester. Sub 1.5 inch groups at 100 with more umph. Then I switched over to the 35 Remington and haven't looked back. Better ammo with the Remington spear point and longer range. Son uses it every hunt now. Just test a few, if you can find ammo! Then see what your gun likes.


----------



## MH8675309 (Feb 18, 2015)

Federal ammo is good and much cheaper than the leverlution. I've got an older 336 and love it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> I think the advent of rifled slug barrels and saboted copper slugs closed the gap between rifles and shotguns.



it did and beyond that our pistol hunting regs let you hunt with a 30-06 pistol if you want or for that matter a 223 AR pistol 

muzzle loaders also are into rifle territory in range 

then you had the guys experimenting in custom shot gun builds I think one was a 20ga that used 50bmg brass with the rim turned off then they threaded it and put a new rim on that fit a 20 ga extractor , the chamber was cut and the full bore slug fit in just like a very large cast bullet crimped so that it just kisses the lands in the throat 

a little extra time a machine shop and some machining skills and you can build some very interesting things , make things easy to obtain and you discourage the building


----------

